

Heyzap’s (YC W09) Flash Payment Platform Now Gives Publishers A Cut - immad
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/19/heyzaps-flash-payment-platform-now-gives-publishers-a-cut-of-the-action/

======
mikeryan
I have to say Heyzap seems to have one of the most promising online business
models I've seen on a long time.

Well done guys.

~~~
ashishk
What causes the reluctance? Just curious =)

------
gaborcselle
Congrats Jude & Immad & James!

------
Khris
Gotta Love this :)

------
craigbellot
The SMS payment option is twice as expensive as the paypal or credit card
option. Interested in seeing conversion rates on the various payment options.

~~~
immad
Surprisingly high. It is much easier than the rest of the methods.

Also the conversion between dollars -> Heyzap coins probably removes the
mental coupling of the difference in margins.

~~~
craigbellot
Interesting. Is it close to Zongs claim of 10x a credit card?

~~~
immad
Nope, not even close :).

------
crxnamja
Congrats guys!!!

~~~
jotto
congrats crxnamja, the man apart of the team behind the curtain for this
product

